# Logitech g11 MAKRO!



## Destro Tabbi (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mir heute eine wunder schöne sexy logitech g11 Tastertur gekauft Software installiert makromanager....... aber irgend wie kann ich die vorgefertigen markos von logitech für wow nicht benutzen da es nur so späße sind wie folgen,drehen und rollen. Allso kann mir einer bitte weiter helfen und mir erklären wie ich wow markos mit der logitech g11 software auf die 18 g tasten bekommen wäre euch sehr sehr dankbar =)


----------



## Lexren (15. Oktober 2007)

Bräuchte zu dem Thema auch Hilfe.


----------



## Sinema_RVD (15. Oktober 2007)

Kommt ganz drauf an was du machen willst.

Über den Makrotasten sind 4 Runde Tasten. Die große davon ist da um Makros aufzuzeichnen. Merk dir die Taste.

Jetzt öffnest du erstmal den Keyboard Profiler. Dort suchst du dir ne G Taste aus drückst links>Marko zuweisen>Neues Makro. Dort wählst du den Punk Verzögerungen Aufzeichnen an.

So jetzt wieder ins Wow Switchen, auf die MR Taste drücken und das Makro aufzeichnen das du willst. Das Aufzeichnung wieder mit MR abschliessen.

So nun wechselst du wieder zum Profiler und machst das Feintuning beim Makro ( Genaue Zeiten einstellen ).


----------



## Destro Tabbi (15. Oktober 2007)

mhm nächtes problem gemacht wie du gesagt nur wenn ich die aufzeichnug starte und in wow switche bennded der sofort die aufzeichnug und wenn ich wow drin bin kann ich keine aufzeichnug starten


----------



## Sinema_RVD (15. Oktober 2007)

Probier mal folgendes. Geh ins Wow rein drück im Game die MR Taste , dannach eine der G Tasten, dann mach deine Aufzeichnung und zu guter letzt wieder MR. 

Funktioniert bei mir jedenfalls. Hab allerdings eine G15 die mir auch am Display anzeigt was gerade so passiert.

Ansonsten hast du noch immer die Möglichkeit das Makro vollkommen selbst zu schreiben im Profiler. Musst dir dann halt die Tasten in Wow merken.


----------



## Destro Tabbi (15. Oktober 2007)

mhm ok folgendes gemacht so ie du es gesagt hast ich versuche mcih halt mit meinem prister twink zu schilden allso ins game dann m2  g2   mr      f1(target auf mich)   Machtwort schild       

das ist die rheinfolge zur hälfte funst es auch er nimmt mich in target aber er castet das machtwort schild nicht  damn ^^  noch einen vorschlag vll oder muss ich mir wirklich die drecks arbeit machen und alle markros extra selber zu schreiben .........


aber schon ma vielen dank an dich für die bissherige hilfe


----------



## Destro Tabbi (15. Oktober 2007)

ok freu es geht ahbe machtwort schild immer mit der maus angeklickt aber wenn ich das auf eine taste lege und diese taste dann drückedann macht er es freu freu  danke danke für die hilfe


----------



## Sinema_RVD (15. Oktober 2007)

Hmmmmm kann ich dir jetzt so nicht beantworten wenn ichs nicht vor mir sehe. 

Am besten ists du probierst einfach mal ein bisschen an dem Ding rum. Nach ner Weile kommt man so auf ziemlich alles drauf was man brauchen könnte.

Ansonsten viel Spaß mit deiner G11

Edit: Joa is klar, Mausklicks zeichnet das gute Ding nämlich nicht auf. Also immer schöm alles auf Tasten legen.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Oktober 2007)

Versuch es doch mal hier:
http://www.g15-applets.de/

Ist zwar eigentlich alles auf der Logitech G15 Tastatur aufgebaut, aber das hilft dir vielleicht weiter.


----------



## Bojo (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab ebenfalls ein Problem mit der G11...
Wenn ich das Profil "World of Warcraft" Aufrufe, kann ich zwar Makros mit der Software erstellen, die funktionieren im Spiel aber nicht.
Wenn ich eine der G Tasten drücke, wird lediglich der Tastendruck ausgeführt, der im "Standardprofil" ausgeführt wird (also quasi unter Windows) Wenn ich jetzt ein Makro unter dem "Standardprofil" aufzeichne, wird das in WoW aber nich ausgeführt...
Makros im Spiel mit der MR Taste aufzeichen funzt ebenfalls nicht.
Kurz gesagt: Die G-Tasten lassen sich nur mit einfachen Tastendrücken belegen, nicht mit Makros.
P.S. Unter Windows oder anderen Spielen funktionieren die Makros.
Wäre schön, wenn jemand weiterhelfen könnte...


----------



## apokalyptischer Reiter (1. Januar 2008)

ich hatt keine lust ein neuer tread zu öffnen:
ich hab ein problem mit den makros um die oberen leisten auch zu belegen hab ich sie mit alt gr 1-9 und alt 1-9
belegt aber wenn ich das als makro machen will geht das nicht weeill es zuesrt alt bzw. alt gr aufzeichnet und erst danach 1-9 was soll ich machen??


----------



## Pringels16 (24. Mai 2008)

*

Hallo ich habe auch ein problem mit der g11 und zwar wenn ich im spiel ein schnell makro erstelle und die wiederholfunktion auf AN mache friert das bild bei mir jedes mal aber sobald ich die funktion wieder auf AUS stelle ist der mob tod wie kann ich das ändern das ich die attacken auch sehe.Bitte helft mir.*


----------



## Pringels16 (24. Mai 2008)

kann mir da wer helfen bitte


----------



## Asoriel (24. Mai 2008)

Sinema_RVD schrieb:


> Probier mal folgendes. Geh ins Wow rein drück im Game die MR Taste , dannach eine der G Tasten, dann mach deine Aufzeichnung und zu guter letzt wieder MR.
> 
> Funktioniert bei mir jedenfalls. Hab allerdings eine G15 die mir auch am Display anzeigt was gerade so passiert.
> 
> Ansonsten hast du noch immer die Möglichkeit das Makro vollkommen selbst zu schreiben im Profiler. Musst dir dann halt die Tasten in Wow merken.



Genau so läuft es bei mir auch, ich kann mir nicht denken dass es bei der G11 anders sein sollte (außer vllt. dass meine Tasten M1-MR eckig und orange sind)

Dazu muss ich allerdings sagen dass du mit so Makros aufpassen musst, ich hatte desshalb schon Stress mit nem GM, folgendes ist passiert:

Ich hatte (als Hexer) ein Makro bei dem das Pet antankt, der Mob gedottet wird, ein Schattenblitz drauf und dann Seelendieb, das alles ist natürlich so schnell gelaufen wie es ging, d.h. sofort nach der Castzeit wurde weitergecastet. Nach ca. 10 Mobs war es 1. Langweilig und 2. hat mich ein GM angeschrieben er hätte mich beobachtet und wollte wissen ob ich ein Bot sei oO" Ich meinte ich hätte nur ein Makro auf meiner Tastaur geschrieben. Er erwiederte dass dies verboten sei und das Unwissenheit nicht vor Strafe schützt, dass ich das Makro nichtmehr benutzen sollte und er nochmal ein Auge zudrücke.

Seit dem benutze ich nur noch Makros die ich ingame schreiben kann.


----------



## Topsecret (25. Mai 2008)

Ist doch gar nicht so schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zuerst stellts du im Profiler ein das er die Verzögerungen aufnehmen soll, übernehmen und schließen.
Dann startest du WoW und gehst ins Spiel, dann drückst du die MR Taste, dann die G Taste die du belegen möchtest, nun gibst du einfach ein was du willst, sprich drückst irgendwelche Zaubertasten, dann wieder die MR Taste drücken und Makro ist fertig.
Nutzen kann man den Spaß für vorgefertigte Sprüche, Angriffsmakros (quassi 1 Button 4 Win).
Am besten du schreibst dir dein gewünschtest Makro vorher aufs Papier damit du beim Aufzeichnen nicht durcheinander kommst.

Fertig ist das ganze Spektakel um die Makroerstellung.


Gruß


----------



## Pringels16 (25. Mai 2008)

Sobald ich aber die wiederholfunktion an mache friert das bild beim drücken der G taste ein.


----------



## Topsecret (25. Mai 2008)

Pringels16 schrieb:


> Sobald ich aber die wiederholfunktion an mache friert das bild beim drücken der G taste ein.



Was für eine Wiederholfunktion ??


----------



## Pringels16 (25. Mai 2008)

man kann bei dem makro manager eine wiederhol option einstellen sobald ich die auf an mache friert das bild beim drücken der taste ein. danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Topsecret (26. Mai 2008)

Pringels16 schrieb:


> man kann bei dem makro manager eine wiederhol option einstellen sobald ich die auf an mache friert das bild beim drücken der taste ein. danke für eure hilfe



Dann laß doch die Wiederholfunktion weg, Die Tastatur soll ja nicht zum Autofarmen dienen, sondern jedeglich um ein paar sinnvolle einzel Makros zu nutzen.
Aber falls dir doch soviel daran liegt, google mal nach AutoIt, darfst dich nur nicht wundern wenn du morgens aufwachst und dein Account ist dicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und nein ich benutze es nicht für so nen Unfug, ich programmiere mir damit für Kunden Installations Routinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## Pringels16 (26. Mai 2008)

ich wollte damit nur 5 tasten drücke auf eine der g tasten legen nur wenn ich das mache dann wird immer nur der erste tasten druck ausgeführt darum geht es mir


----------



## Topsecret (26. Mai 2008)

Sehr suspekt, wenn du die Verzögerungsaufnahme aktiviert hast, nimmt der auch die Verzögerungen auf, wenn nicht, dann spielt er ohne Pause die Tasten durch.
Letzteres geht natürlich nicht wenn du Zauber wirken willst, da diese ja Zauberzeiten haben, deshalb muss unbedingt ein Haken bei Verzögerungen aufzeichen gesetzt sein.
Wiederholfunktion ist hier definitiv nicht nötig.

Gruß


----------



## Pringels16 (31. Mai 2008)

Jo danke werde es so mal ausprobieren wenn das net klappt werde ich wohl doch zu dem händler gehen und mir die G15 holen


----------



## MövenMaik (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe ein ähnliche Problem wie oben beschrieben...

Ich komem enfach nicht damit klar.
Einfach ingame MR-Taste dann z.B. G18-Taste und dann auf den Zauber klicken und dann wieder auf MR_Taste oder wie?
Wenn Ja, funzt das bei mir nicht!
Bin am verzweifeln!Bitte um hilfe!Xx

Bei mir ist die G1-Taste auch F1
Sprich wenn ich G1 drücke macht es F1 und wählt mich selber an..
oder wenn ich G18 drücke bentutz es den Zauber auf der Taste 6

freu mich auf eure antworten!^^


----------



## Azuriel (17. Dezember 2008)

tastatur-makros funktionieren meines wissens nicht mit klicks - wie sollte es denn auch gehen? 

drück MR, dann die G-Taste .. dann die tasten nacheinander, die das makro ausführen soll, dann nochmal auf MR und das makro ist gespeichert. bei mir wird allerdings standardmäßig die verzögerung NICHT mit aufgenommen. solltest du solch ein makro programmieren wollen musst du das über den manager machen


----------



## MeOwnsYou (25. Dezember 2008)

Pringels16 schrieb:


> *
> 
> Hallo ich habe auch ein problem mit der g11 und zwar wenn ich im spiel ein schnell makro erstelle und die wiederholfunktion auf AN mache friert das bild bei mir jedes mal aber sobald ich die funktion wieder auf AUS stelle ist der mob tod wie kann ich das ändern das ich die attacken auch sehe.Bitte helft mir.*


*

Das Problem ist, dass er, wenn du nur eine einzelne Funktion in das Makro, bzw auf die Taste legst, spammt er die Funktion sozusagen "unendlich" oft pro Sekunde, was natürlich kein CPU darstellen kann.
Lösung einfach: Zwei Sachen auf die Funktion legen, wenn du nur eins haben willst, dann zweimal das selbe, und eine 0,001 Verzögerung dazwischen legen.
Für 1-Tasten Charaktere zum Spammen des Zaubers ganz nett, aber: VERBOTEN!*


----------

